# TV Commercial



## Bienvenidos

How do you say TV commercial(s) in your language?

*Farsi:*
*Commercial: ílán*
*Commercials: íláná*

*Bien*


----------



## Whodunit

I guess it's "*Werbung*" in German. And it's usually used in the singular.


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

commercial: *دعاية* _(di'aaya)_
commercials: *دعايات* _(di'aayaat)_


----------



## charlesempor

＂电视广告＂(dian shi guang gao) in Chinese


----------



## Mutichou

In French, we say "publicité" (often "pub" in oral speech).
It means "advertisement", but if you want to precise it's on TV you can say "spot publicitaire".


----------



## betulina

In Catalan we say "anunci / anuncis".


----------



## larosa

In Hungarian we say:    reklám


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:
*televisiomainos*, or in short, *mainos*


----------



## Flaminius

In Japanese,
テレビコマーシャル or terebi komāsharu (TV commercial).  It can be reduced to CM (from commercial).  A more authentic CF, short for commercial film is not unheard of but few people understand.


----------



## cherine

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> *Farsi:*
> *Commercial: ílán*
> *Commercials: íláná*


 
This is interesting, because in Egypt we say
commercial:  إعلان i3lan
commercials: إعلانات i3lanaat
which sound like the words you gave 



			
				Elroy said:
			
		

> Arabic:
> commercial: *دعاية* _(di'aaya)_
> commercials: *دعايات* _(di'aayaat)_


These words are also used, but we mostly use them for _advertising_ not _commercials_.


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: *פרסומות* (_pirsomot_)


----------



## Outsider

In European Portuguese, 

(TV) commercial: *anúncio (televisivo)*
(TV) commercials: *anúncios (televisivos)*

I have also heard "*reclame(s)*", though it seems to be getting old-fashioned.  But the generic word "*publicidade*" is probably what we say the most. Advertisers may say "*spot publicitário*" in their jargon.


----------



## Honour

turkish: reklam
btw, in tr _ilan_ means printed or internet anouncement such as the ones people use to sell their own stuff or companies' HR departments use to recruit staff.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:
			
		

> These words are also used, but we mostly use them for _advertising_ not _commercials_.


 
A commercial is a form of advertising.

I've seen إعلانات used formally, but in colloquial speech we use دعايات, and I'd say it's not uncommon formally as well.


----------



## Paul_Prins

We say 'Reclame'   (commercial=reclame) 

Although, on the Dutch televison I hear people more and more say terms like 'break'     "Tot zo, na de break!" 
In Holland, we use alot of English words


----------



## Brazilian dude

> In European Portuguese,
> 
> (TV) commercial: *anúncio (televisivo)*
> (TV) commercials: *anúncios (televisivos)*
> 
> I have also heard "*reclame(s)*", though it seems to be getting old-fashioned. But the generic word "*publicidade*" is probably what we say the most. Advertisers may say "*spot publicitário*" in their jargon.


I think we mostly say comercial (de televisão)/propaganda in Brazil.  It's also my impression that reclame is passing out of use here as well. I don't think anybody uses publicidade in this context here.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Thomas1

In Polish we say:
rekalma - commercial
reklamy - commercials

We use "reklama" for both a TV "commercial" and "advertisement."


----------



## Tresley

In the UK people often refer to 'TV commercials' as 'adverts' in everyday speech.  

For example, someone might say 'I'll make a cup of tea while the adverts are on the telly'.


----------



## diegodbs

En español (España): *anuncios/publicidad*


----------



## Pivra

In Thai we say:

Ghosana= tv. commercial


----------



## ShroomS

In Tagalog, we say:

Patalastas or Paanunsiyo


----------



## Tisia

*In Persian:*

Singular: پيام بازرگاني (payam-e bazergani): _commercial ad_ *OR *آگهي (agehi)
Plural: پيام هاي بازرگاني (payamha-ye bazergani): commercial ads *OR* آگهي ها (agehiha)
 

*In Finnish:*

Singular: Mainos.
Plural: Mainokset.

Tisia


----------



## optimistique

Paul_Prins said:
			
		

> We say 'Reclame'   (commercial=reclame)
> 
> Although, on the Dutch televison I hear people more and more say terms like 'break'     "Tot zo, na de break!"
> In Holland, we use alot of English words



And you hear 'commercials' on television as well. _We_, who do not appear on TV or radio, just say '_reclame'_.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:
"reklama" (singular)
"reklame" (plural)
Some use "marketing" or "EPP" (Ekonomsko-propagandni program)!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Encolpius

in Czech:

*REKLAMA* (from French)


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian there are 2 terms, which slightly differs:
Anonsai (pl.) (shows/talks more about advertises (films etc.))
Reklama (sg.) (more common, includes "anonsai" too, more commercial)


----------



## Juri

Le Tv commerciali in Italia trasmettono molta pubblicita', molti intervalli o break pubblicitari, molti "consigli per gli acquisti".


----------



## valo__fan

In Turkish:
Reklam/reklamlar


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _televida reklamo_.  In fact, earlier this year, Monster.com made a TV commercial in Esperanto!  Even though it's not well pronounced, it was nice to hear.  You can see the commercial here:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBZmLzv9NKQ.  (The background music is in German.)


----------



## Encolpius

Slovenian: *OGLASI*


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

«Διαφημίσεις»
[ði.afi'misis] (fem. nom. pl.)

«Διαφήμιση»  [ði.a'fimisi](fem. nom. sing.) is the generic word used for the paid advertisememnt irrespective of the medium it is broadcasted/promoted. The word «ρεκλάμα» [re'klama] (fem.), a French loanword is reserved for the illuminated advertising sign.  

«Διαφήμιση/διαφημίσεις» [ði.a'fimisi] (fem. nom. sing.)/ [ði.afi'misis] (fem. nom. pl.) --> _advertisement (advertisements), TV/Radio commercial (commercials)_ is a modern word (constructed in 1887) in order to render the Fr. _réclame_. It derives from the Hellenistic verb «διαφημίζω» dĭăpʰē'mizō --> _to make known, spread abroad_ (from the Christian Gospel according to Mark: _«ὁ δὲ ἐξελθὼν ἤρξατο κηρύσσειν πολλὰ καὶ *διαφημίζειν* τὸν λόγον» "however, he went out and began to proclaim it freely, and *to spread* the matter"_ Mark 1:45); compound, prefix and preposition «διὰ» di'ă --> _through, across_ (PIE base *dwis, _twice_, cf. Lat. dis) + fem. noun «φήμη» 'pʰēmē --> _rumor, reputation_ (PIE base *bʰeh₂-, _to speak_, cf. Eng. fame).


----------

